# 2015 NC State Fair



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We load up for the fair in just 2 days! :leap:This is our biggest and final show for the year! We'll be taking 13 goats plus a couple extra milking does (so we don't have to come home and milk every night)
All my clipping is done, just some last minute packing to do and we head for the fairgrounds Friday morning with a trailer full of goats
I'll hopefully be able to post lots of pictures when we come home!
:goattruck:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and have a good time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dat be quite a herd to bring but you gotta do what you gotta do. :angel:
Have loads of fun!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks
It is a lot, but friends of ours are bringing 24 and I know people who bring around 45! So I'm not allowed to complain about 13 :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We're back from the show!
No Grands or Reserve but our does did well. 
The NC State fair has one of the biggest dairy goat shows in the US, with over 325 Youth Dairy goats and close to 800 in the Open show and our numbers keep going up every year. The classes were very large and VERY competitive. I am quite pleased with my girls' placings considering we were showing against breeders and goats that show at Nationals.
I'll post some pictures later, and some of the individual placings.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I would love to see pictures of the show! Congrats! That is a VERY large show! wow


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dairy_goat said:


> I would love to see pictures of the show! Congrats! That is a VERY large show! wow


Yes it is!
I know we were the largest dairy goat show in the US (aside from Nationals) in 2010 and we have more goats every year so I imagine we still are.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally got the chance to upload some pictures from the show!
First pictures are from Friday night, Showmanship
This was PeeWee Showmanship, both my little sisters were in it.







My little sisters 







Intermediate Showmanship, 2 of my brothers were in this class.














I don't think there are any pictures of my and my twin brother's class.

The rest of these are from Saturday.

Waiting to go in the ring







Sweet Flowers Poppy~ she took 4th in both of her classes







Sweet Home Alabama~She took 3rd in the Youth show and 7th in Open.







BBD Dolly's Della~Della tried to dry herself up so she didn't exactly have much milk. I'm not really surprised she took last, we'll try again next show!







Merry Oaks Oreo's Swamp Music


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Merry Oaks Oreo~She took 3rd in both of her classes







Merry Oaks LucyInTheSky-5th place.







Merry Oaks CallMeTheBreeze~I think she might have taken 5th but I can't quite remember:lol:







My brother waiting to go in the ring with Jr does.







Udder class. That's me in 3rd and my brother in 4th.














Best in show lineup I'm showing a Grade doe in the front of the line for someone else. The Saanen right behind me went BIS and BUIS







A few of my siblings in their NC State Fair T-shirts. Yep, it was a long day, they were all tired:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And last the costume show.
Everyone has fun with that, it's quite hilarious!
And we all love it because we get a 45 minute break before we start showing Jrs in the Open show.















































No pictures of the Open show, we were all way to tired to even think of taking any pictures!:lol: Youth started at 8 AM and we showed Jrs until 11 that night, I think 15 hrs of showing is enough to wear anyone out! Open Seniors were Sunday morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

